# Midlands Car Care - Toyota GT86 New Car Protection - CQuartz Finest!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This GT86 is owned by one of our best customers Jeff, who previously owned the white Scirocco which we have detailed a few times for him. Going from his white Rocco to this soft black Toyota was a brave move from an upkeep perspective so we decided to go with CQuartz Finest to ensure the car gets off to the best possible start in its life and is easy to keep on top of from a maintenance perspective. We were also asked to partially debadge it.

The car was only a week old when it came to see us but had been prepared by the local main dealer...

A few befores:


DSC07135 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07136 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07138 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels as always were up first with Smart Wheels and various brushes, with G101 on the tyres and IronX to follow up to remove any brake dust pitted into them:


DSC07142 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07143 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07144 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07148 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the GT86 was foamed with Valet Pro's Advanced Neutral Foam:


DSC07150 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07151 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we hand washed with Britemax CleanMax and a CarPro mitt:


DSC07153 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed at high pressure:


DSC07155 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we decontaminated the paintwork with IronX, Tardis and clay to ensure the surface was free of anything such as tar, fallout and tree sap:

(Very little removed)


DSC07159 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was the followed by a safe drying process using our 'blower':


DSC07157 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we assessed the car for any defects the dealer may have inflicted ahead of machine polishing - we found a few areas of concern which were addressed:


DSC07160 by RussZS, on Flickr

Scratch:


DSC07163 by RussZS, on Flickr

Concerning spot on the bootlid:


DSC07169 by RussZS, on Flickr

The spot defects were addressed with Scholl S17+, then the entire car was refined with Rupes Diamond Gloss on the Bigfoot

Bootlid after:


DSC07173 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07167 by RussZS, on Flickr

Simply astonishing flake pop in the paintwork:


DSC07181 by RussZS, on Flickr

CQuartz Finest was applied to the paintwork after being cleansed with Eraser and heating the panels gently, then removing after 5 mins curing time with the supplied towels:


DSC07187 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax on the exhausts:


DSC07190 by RussZS, on Flickr

Pinnacle Black Onyx on the tyres:


DSC07194 by RussZS, on Flickr

Attending to the details:


DSC07192 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally after 10 hours or so, some finished shots:


DSC07196 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07198 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07199 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07202 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07203 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07206 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07219 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07231 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07233 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07236 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07239 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07250 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07254 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07255 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07260 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07276 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07279 by RussZS, on Flickr

I also gave my Golf a bit of a spruce up with Tripple and Illusion ahead of it being sold:


DSC07283 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07286 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07294 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07295 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, thank you for reading - any comments and feedback would be hugely appreciated.

Next up from us for the rest of this week we have a Mk5 GTI Show Car, a Focus RS, VW Scirocco and a few other bits and pieces... :devil:

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Stunning work by both of you! Why you selling the edition 30? its gorgeous.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Matty12345 said:


> Stunning work by both of you! Why you selling the edition 30? its gorgeous.


Thank you 

I've had the Ed30 for a couple of years so just fancy a change really. I was looking at M3's but I can't get a decent one within my budget so I'm going for a B8 Audi S4 (the 3L TFSI Supercharged model) which is 333PS standard but around 430PS with a Milltek and a remap. Should be a bit of a beast when it's all done.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Toyota, now looks as it should :thumb:.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great work as usual!

no 1M for your next car? thought you were looking at one to buy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work!


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Great work Russ, was the body work swirled as well as the boot lid? Or were the swirls isolated.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It was in annoyingly good condition aside from the defects highlighted. I was hoping for some lovely 50/50's  oh well the R8 next week should give me those. It's black but looks grey!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning mate! Have you noticed the coating helps against future scratching?

I remember when you just got the ED30 it seems just like yesterday...The B8 S4 if the obvious upgrade though :thumb: Just make sure you give us an awesome 'wetsand detail' thread like with the Golf once you get the Audi!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

top work again russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

L.J. said:


> Looks absolutely stunning mate! Have you noticed the coating helps against future scratching?
> 
> I remember when you just got the ED30 it seems just like yesterday...The B8 S4 if the obvious upgrade though :thumb: Just make sure you give us an awesome 'wetsand detail' thread like with the Golf once you get the Audi!


We absolutely will get the S4 wet sanded and I'm being brave and going for black again - I've managed to keep the Golf swirl free since Dec 2011 so no issue with black.

Finest on our test car is holding up VERY well, I guess its not until I see a few customers cars back that I'll be able to assess if its aided the hardness at all. I don't suggest to people that it will massively, its more around the protection side of things and the 2 year warranty it comes with.

We received this picture from the owner of the TTRS during his first wash:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

It's really impressed me - certainly the best coating I've come across so far.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

And the wheels on your golf are lusssssssh


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice work dude. Like the underground carpark shots you do.

Rare car that. Only the second one I have seen....


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

It always gives me great pleasure to look at your work, great job as always.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

deni2 said:


> Great work on Toyota, now looks as it should :thumb:.





Kerr said:


> Looks good.


Thanks both 



Wout_RS said:


> great work as usual!
> 
> no 1M for your next car? thought you were looking at one to buy


Thank you as always 

I would love a 1M but they're about £10k too expensive unfortunately - maybe for my next car 



TopSport+ said:


> perfect work!





Rabidracoon28 said:


> Great job





L.J. said:


> Looks absolutely stunning mate! Have you noticed the coating helps against future scratching?
> 
> I remember when you just got the ED30 it seems just like yesterday...The B8 S4 if the obvious upgrade though :thumb: Just make sure you give us an awesome 'wetsand detail' thread like with the Golf once you get the Audi!





B17BLG said:


> top work again russ


Thank you all 



B17BLG said:


> And the wheels on your golf are lusssssssh


Cheers buddy - I will miss the Golf, it's been a great car and the longest I've kept a car for. It's a great all rounder and running 317bhp its pretty nippy too. I just hope the S4 lives up to it, I'm sure it will.



Porkypig said:


> Nice work dude. Like the underground carpark shots you do.
> 
> Rare car that. Only the second one I have seen....


Thank you - they are very rare at the moment I've only seen a couple myself. Amazing cars though.



ted11 said:


> It always gives me great pleasure to look at your work, great job as always.


Thank you as always, it means a lot to me.

Russ.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Like a infinite pool again! Great work!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking results Russ:argie: incredible gloss:doublesho

I'm liking your choice for your next car:thumb:

Does Milly know you refer to her as the "blower" :tumbleweed:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Cracking results Russ:argie: incredible gloss:doublesho
> 
> I'm liking your choice for your next car:thumb:
> 
> Does Milly know you refer to her as the "blower" :tumbleweed:


Thank you 

S4 is a bit subtle but I like that in a way...

 I've referred to her as worse!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it the new S4 russ?

My mum has had one for a few years now! Epic car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Is it the new S4 russ?


Yes, this one but in Saloon form:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah really nice motors mate! I'm sure you'll enjoy! 328BHP from standard too, not too shabby.

Launch is fun with the AWD too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Yeah really nice motors mate! I'm sure you'll enjoy! 328BHP from standard too, not too shabby.
> 
> Launch is fun with the AWD too


Exactly! Local tuning place said they can get 430 out of them with an exhaust, then around 450-60 with upgraded pulleys and a few other bits.

0-60 run in high 3's! Not too shabby that


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Exactly! Local tuning place said they can get 430 out of them with an exhaust, then around 450-60 with upgraded pulleys and a few other bits.
> 
> 0-60 run in high 3's! Not too shabby that


Nuts!!

Will we see a right up on it at all?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> CQuartz Finest was applied to the paintwork after being cleansed with Eraser and heating the panels gently, then removing after 5 mins curing time with the supplied towels:


Why you heated panels? To get moist off?

Very glossy Toyota by the way!!
How much you use Finest for that?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Nuts!!
> 
> Will we see a right up on it at all?


Of course 



sm81 said:


> Why you heated panels? To get moist off?
> 
> Very glossy Toyota by the way!!
> How much you use Finest for that?


Thank you 

Heated slightly to get the panels to where they need to be. I'd say around 25-30ml in total on the GT86, at a guess.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Of course
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Heated slightly to get the panels to where they need to be. I'd say around 25-30ml in total on the GT86, at a guess.


What panel temp must be? 20 Celsius? Is it same to Cq UK?


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Top job


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

love this car, looking good russ

callum


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent work as always Russ, getting more and more tempted by these


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It was in annoyingly good condition aside from the defects highlighted. I was hoping for some lovely 50/50's  oh well the R8 next week should give me those. It's black but looks grey!


Not bad, R8 sounds like will give some good 50/50


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh now that is a nice job :thumb: fantastic flake pop
love the attention to detail you do

cant wait to see the new Audi write-up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great work but i would still have an ED30 over it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Steve.

You'd keep the Ed30 over the S4?


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Stunning Motor....Russ do you and Millie get chance for a break?

Always producing work of a very high standard :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Great work on the GT sir. Looks magic.

Only thing that annoys me about the GT86 is the wheels are not big enough or they are not aggressive looking enough. Know what I mean? They need to keep inline with the car's stance and looks. I think if I got one, the wheels would be first to go.

And maybe get 22" spinners


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent work again Russ. Superb gloss and depth. 

Top job!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work, the flake pop is very impressive.

Another write up that was a pleasure to read.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all 

I believe the owner is getting new wheels and lowering it a touch too


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Nice work on the GT86, they are stunning little cars.

You know you can get 400bhp out they ED30


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

b9rgo1234 said:


> Nice work on the GT86, they are stunning little cars.
> 
> You know you can get 400bhp out they ED30


Thank you 

Indeed but mine is manual so would need a new clutch too and its going to be limited by the FWD element.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very good job..And every time i see a detailed black car i say "black is the best"


----------



## leighwinter (Jan 24, 2010)

Stunning work as usuall russ and milly :doublesho


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Bloody good as per.

I'd love to own your Golf, it's a beaut!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and feedback everyone 

Russ.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Spot on Russ


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

There is a grey gt86 at my gym with rota grids .... Very nice looking cars! Great work russ


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

great work the gt-86 is looking beautyfull love it


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job as always Russ! What blower do you use?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words all, really appreciated


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great turn around


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job again MCC !


----------

